# Major Surgery Private Hospital Pain Meds?



## Zoe Grande (Oct 14, 2018)

Hi everyone. I have read that Mexico and Central and South America are loathe to prescribe pain meds. That scares me for something like a major surgery. Does anyone here have (or have heard of) experience with a major surgery in a private hospital in Mexico? 
I may need to get a hip replacement or other work done and the idea of going through that without pain medication is - well - it's just too much to even think about. Also, can anyone give their general experience as a whole - again - in a PRIVATE hospital - ? Were the nurses kind and competent? How were the accommodations? How were the doctors? How was the cost? Thanks!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Fear not. When surgery is required, either local or general anesthetics, as appropriate, are used.
I know this from personal experience and that of friends.
Doctors will also prescribe some serious pain meds when the patient needs them. I also know this from experience.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Fear not. When surgery is required, either local or general anesthetics, as appropriate, are used.
> I know this from personal experience and that of friends.
> Doctors will also prescribe some serious pain meds when the patient needs them. I also know this from experience.


Agreed! When I had my gall bladder removed a couple of years ago, I received a general anesthetic for the surgery and and pain pills for my post-operative recovery.


----------



## Zoe Grande (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks. Well, I figured there would be local or general anesthesia! ha! What I mean is pain meds for the the (long) recovery as well as during the physical therapy period (which is at least a couple months for a joint replacement) - needing pain meds for that period (that is opioid based - not just ibuprofen). Thanks for the info!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I received such strong pain meds post surgery this year that I was afraid of addiction and stopped them before the doctor suggested it. 

Best to locate a doctor who could do your procedure and then ask what his policy is. Doctors differ in their approach.


----------



## Zoe Grande (Oct 14, 2018)

Thanks so much for the info everyone! I was getting the impression that they wouldn't give out pain meds once you got out of the hospital - and for a major surgery (like a joint replacement or abdominal surgery or something) - that would really be a non-starter for me. &#55357;&#56478;


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

Of course everybody is different but, after having had several different surgeries, I don't find hip replacement surgery (4 so far!) to be particularly uncomfortable. I don't think that I required any pain medication after the first few days following any of the hip replacements. Many other surgeries have a much, much more uncomfortable recovery period.
With any luck all of my surgeries are behind me and all were done in the U.S.
Good luck.


----------



## Zoe Grande (Oct 14, 2018)

mattoleriver said:


> Of course everybody is different but, after having had several different surgeries, I don't find hip replacement surgery (4 so far!) to be particularly uncomfortable. I don't think that I required any pain medication after the first few days following any of the hip replacements. Many other surgeries have a much, much more uncomfortable recovery period.
> With any luck all of my surgeries are behind me and all were done in the U.S.
> Good luck.


Oh yes, you are correct. Hip replacements are a walk in the park compared to a knee replacement (and I've had both - already 2 knees and one hip). That said, I would still want pain meds for at least a week out of the hospital for a hip replacement - much longer for a knee. I guess I was just trying to get at a major joint replacement (as an example) - but I should have used a knee instead! ; )


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

glad you are such a stoic person but not everyone is. I fractured 3 vertabra 14 years ago, plus my tailbone. i've been on Morphine for 14 years now. CAN I go without? yes, Do I want to be miserable? no. 
This is a no brainer for me.
My cousin is recouperating from shoulder replacement almost 5 months now and is in the most excruciating pain o her life. I had major shoulder surgery 1 year ago now and THIS has ranked right up there with my back. In fact, just today saw a new orthopedic surgeon and lookig at yet ANOTHER surgery. Also my neck when I fell 1 1/2 year ago screwed up my laminectomy that was done 4 years ago. So needing to RE DO THIS as well. The thoughts of not having my morphine and just being "stuck" with something else is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are morphine dependent, you might want to reconsider moving to Mexico, where such drugs are strictly controlled and not easily available.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you are morphine dependent, you might want to reconsider moving to Mexico, where such drugs are strictly controlled and not easily available.


oesgwynedd


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

1st. I am NOT Morphine Dependant. How I hate all of this stupid Opioid dependency crap the CDC and JDC fake false news started over this.

I was first given morphine 30 years ago for a major medical issue that required surgery. After that my body decided that was going to be the medication of choice for pain issues.

Every year for past 5 I have taken a blood test which analyzes WHAT meds your body tolerates and utilizes properly. And well, yep sorry CDC and Judicial Watch, that is what my body decided is the only thing to really work for pain issues. I try going to anything else and they dont work. Most MDs are not even aware there is a blood test to determine this.

I will come with all of my paperwork...........forwarned and prepared is best.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

All of that is rather irrelevant, as you will be in Mexico and under Mexican laws and rules. Your paperwork may be of interest to your Mexican MD, but he will not be able to prescribe morphine for you. That must be done by an anesthesiologist certified do do so, and the morphine would only be available from a specific, specialized farmacia, probably in the capital city of your state. It does get complicated and your wishes and prior experiences will have no bearing on the outcome. Mexico is tough!


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

and i've been there and done that there before. nothing new........have my dr and my pharmacy.


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

oesgwynedd said:


> 1st. I am NOT Morphine Dependant. How I hate all of this stupid Opioid dependency crap the CDC and JDC fake false news started over this
> ...


As a community-based doctor with plenty of experience in prescribing opioids for chronic non-cancer pain, I can assure you that opioid dependence is not a bunch of crap or fake news. I am not referring to you or your particular situation, but believe me, opioids - including the legal ones legitimately prescribed by doctors - can be lethal. They are a double edged sword. I also have to say that back in the mid to late 1990’s there was a big push by big Pharma to get physicians to prescribe narcotic pain meds on an ongoing basis for chronic non-cancer pain, and this was not because of their overwhelming altruism and heartfelt desire to benefit patients, but to benefit their bottom line. Prior to a brilliant marketing strategy to co-opt us docs, generally the people using opioids either got better (eg post-op) or died (people with terminal cancer). I remember those “medical” (marketing?) talks, and the assurance that if opioids were prescribed for legitimate pain, they did not lead to dependence or addiction. That was a bunch of hogwash, and it has since been revealed that the pharmaceutical companies and researchers in their employ sold us a bill of goods. The consequences have too often been tragic for both individuals and communities. The nature of the beast is that regular use of opioids does lead to dependence - no judgement or criticism implied with that. Simply put if someone using narcotics long-term suddenly stops taking them without a slow, gradual taper, they will experience very uncomfortable (to put it mildly) withdrawal symptoms. That, by definition, is a dependence. Addiction is more complex, as it includes psychological and behavioural components. 

I’ve had patients die from opioid overdoses (which I hadn’t prescribed...) I do still prescribe them, albeit judiciously and responsibly, in cases of severe pain where other options are already maxed out or ineffective (including non-pharmaceutical options, physiotherapy, etc). But I am always very cognizant that they are not innocuous medications.


----------



## oesgwynedd (Nov 15, 2007)

whatever. I know of 3 people that have DIED because they have been left hanging in the wind because they are denied pain meds now.
you think what you will.
I have serious issues when people that do not, nor ever have abused their pain meds, that do still need them are no longer able to get them.
What a hypocrisy.... It should be a PRIVATE MATTER between physician and patient. The DOJ and CDC have no business.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Well you may not want tto move to Mexico .. why take the chance.. Stay where you know you can get your meds and forget about Mexico.

Here nobody cares if you die because you do not get your dose of opiates.. 

I have seen people, several in horrble pain wating their turns in hospital and doctors offices, waiting for hours after a couple of hours bus ride.. 

Two weeks ago a young girl arrived wth her famly in the doctors office and she was faintng from pain from time to time , I went knocking at the doctor´s door asking him to see her next but people seem to be accustomed to the scene.

Another time my husband and I were wating for a doctor when a men obviously in horrible pain arrived from somewhere far away .. same thing no one reacted or asked the doctor to let him in..I expected him to pass away any minute, did not know anyone in that office and left. We just could not take it so do not expect anyone to care if you got your pain medecine or not. most people do without. 

These people were in bad need of medical attention and the other patients and the receptonist seemed totally oblvious of the whole scene.. In the first case the doctor was my neghbor so I got to him but as a rule you just wait and if you die it is just part of lifem you were not made to survive.

My husband was also in severe pain due to his back , he was prescrbed morphine in the hospital but once out t was switched to other drugs.. it is the way it is.. You may find a doctor that helps you and you may not..

What do you mean people have died because o¿they did not get pain medecne?? They obviously were dying to start with. Pain medecine does not cure ailments as far as I know.. I may be wrong but it does not sound right.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I am unclear as to whether a U.S. doctor who has prescribed morphine for a patient living in Mexico can send it to the patient legally or would it be stopped at the border? Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Since the US doctor's prescription cannot be used in Mexico, and since narcotics are controlled substances, I really doubt that they would get past Aduana, if sent.
That said, a tourist could bring in a reasonable amount of prescribed medicines, in his own name, sufficient for his stay in Mexico. I am not sure how a 'residente' might be treated in that situation.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The US doctor is under Mexican law in Mexico and he is not license and f the medecine is controlled then it will be stopped if they catch it.
I have a friend who needed medecine in December for his wife who had leukemia. The medecine was not going to be approved in Mexico until february and he tried to import it but could not so they ended up gong to the States for the treatment.

If you cross the border and have a prescription you can bring enough for your stay but if you are staying 6 months I doubt they will let you through unless they are after money.. of course..but there s no guaranty.


----------

